# Jockey cycle experts help please



## then8j (Nov 21, 2011)

I picked up a jockey cycle, and I don't know why....... It just looked cool. Now I'm having a hard time finding information about it. 

Then I am also wanting to know values....... So I can set a budget on restoring it. Any help would be nice. 
Thanks


----------



## barracuda (Nov 21, 2011)

Cool trikes. I was watching one on EBay not long ago that failed to sell (item 190592391698). The auction ended with the high bid at $190, well below the 750.00 reserve. There's a restored one up there now (item 280776248397), asking $1800, which is crazy.

 I'd say somewhere around two hundred is about right for an example in average condition. I doubt the resto version will ever sell.


----------



## then8j (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks alot that is some good info!


----------

